# Blue Buffalo



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello SM-ers!

I was at PetSmart today window shopping and a lady approached me with a brochure on Blue Buffalo dog food 

http://www.bluebuff.com/

She gave us a small sales pitch and it sounded pretty good

I'm just curious if anyone here has tried it out and what you think of it?

:grouphug: 

-carol


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, it's one of the 4 star rated premium dog foods. I've used it and think it's a good choice.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...hp/cat/4/page/2


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Yes, it's one of the 4 star rated premium dog foods. I've used it and think it's a good choice.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...hp/cat/4/page/2[/B]


I've noticed this at petsmart too. I did some research and it seems to have good ingredients by no by products or fillers, and no corn. I almost tried it but instead went with Canidae. I will try it when Clifford gets bored with Canidae


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

In the Feb 2008 issue of the Whole Dog Journal, they rate dog foods based on several criteria. One of the new criteria was to disclose origin of manufacture and while Blue Buffalo was on an approved foods list in the past, since they did not disclose origin of manufacture, WDJ no longer recommends them. Solid Gold, Newman's Own Organics, Timberwolf and Royal Canin are also on the list of companies that won't disclose origin of manufacture (along with some others).


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

> In the Feb 2008 issue of the Whole Dog Journal, they rate dog foods based on several criteria. One of the new criteria was to disclose origin of manufacture and while Blue Buffalo was on an approved foods list in the past, since they did not disclose origin of manufacture, WDJ no longer recommends them. Solid Gold, Newman's Own Organics, Timberwolf and Royal Canin are also on the list of companies that won't disclose origin of manufacture (along with some others).[/B]


I'm pretty new to all of this, but the trainer in our puppy class at PetSmart won't feed her dogs anything but Blue Buffalo. Also, on the Blue Buffalo web site, there is a comment explaining why they were not on the Whole Dog Journal's list of recommended foods this time. Apparently, they didn't get the current information in to the publication in time, or something like that, and they will be included in the next listing. I don't remember exactly what I read (about 2-3 weeks ago) but if you go to their web site, you can read it there. Just thought I'd pass this along for whatever it's worth.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I tried the BB Yogurt and Apple health bars. They are pretty big for such a small dog - but they were eaten. Eventually. I don't think that they were a big hit with my four puppies.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=533872
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, maybe I am blind, but I didn't see anything on the Blue Buffalo website that mentions Whole Dog Journal, can you provide a link? Most importanly, I couldn't find where they say they are manufactured. I will only purchase foods manufactured in the US, since many of the food recalls involved manufacturing (or sourcing) in China. JMHO


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534042
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about this food. But I found the link:

Not on Whole Dog Journal List?

It was under the FAQs

What I found interesting is they use a place in Meadville, PA which is a very small town, and near the very small town I grew up in!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link, sounds like a good food to me, especially their organic line.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

If you "compare brands" on their website it will take you to a page to request a free sample and a coupon.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> If you "compare brands" on their website it will take you to a page to request a free sample and a coupon.[/B]



awesome...thanks for the info*


and thanks Frank's mom for bringing this brand up...we've seen it but never thought twice because I'd never heard anything on it.....good topic


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice to see that it has piqued some interest! Sounds like it could potentially be a good brand to mix their diet up a bit 

My past dogs have never gotten bored of their food - and we fed them the same stuff their whole life. Everyday they'd gobble it up and still want more! :smrofl: 

Never owned a maltese before though - I hear they are pretty picky eaters?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I had Chyna on NB Duck & Sweet Potato small bites and when I went to get some more, the store was out so I tried Blue Buffalo. Wow...Chyna eyes water but she doesn't get the red tear stains. Since on the BB small breed formula she doesn't water that much. I see a big difference.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I have had Sophie and Abbie on Blue for about 8 or 9 months they love it. I mix the wet with the dry and then just give dry. Abbie can be a little picky but she loves it.

Diane


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I have fed canned Blue for close to 2 years, and the girls LOVE it! :wub: I tried the dry, but they just won't eat those little black "life bits" or whatever they are called. I worried that if they weren't eating those little black pieces, the life bits, they weren't getting the full nutritional benefits of the food. :huh: 

Once, they were not eating as well and I mixed in just a tad bit of liquid smoke in it and they gobbled it down. I only had to do that once. It wasn't the food, there had just been a LOT of things going on at the house (some remodeling) and I think they were just too preoccupied to eat. 

I do offer them other canned foods periodically, just for different textures and tastes......and so that I'll have a back up food in case for some reason I can't feed the Blue (store out, recall, etc). They are so picky, and finding what all five will eat is not easy, but they all love Nature's Recipe Farm Stand Selects Salmon Recipe and some of the Merrick's canned. I free feed them Merricks dry which they all love, too. 

I have to say that we have a 19 year old cat that does NOT like Blue's cat food. :yucky: He'll eat it, but he doesn't like it. He LOVES AvoDerm, though, he inhales that stuff!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Chrissy and Snuggles have been eating Brown rice and Lamb by Blue Buffalo for a while now and they both love it!! And yes, it is manufactured in a small town in Pennsylvania. I had switched from Natural Balance since they both did not do well after eating it for a time. So, I would certainly and not hesitate to recommend Blue Buffalo to anyone who is looking for a high quality dog food.
There is an area on their website in which you can request a sample and they also sent me a coupon for a bag of their dry doog food.

I hope that this helps for those of you who would be interested in trying Blue Buffalo.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness loved Blue but Tessa turned up her nose at it and I wanted something they would both eat so I switched to Fromms. Blue is a good food.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It has Rosemary oil in it, so be careful. Rosemary can cause seizures in smaller dogs. Because of that, I would NOT feed it to my dog.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we've never tried their kibble here (mostly due to price), but i've always been interested in it and very impressed by the ingredients. the buttercup, however, has tried some of the fat-girl cookies they have and she looooooooooves them. like someone else said, they are pretty big, but they are super easy to break in half. the texture is closer to a shortbread cookie than a true dog biscuit, thus making it easier to snap in half. 

buttercup just inherited a bag of newman's own... some kind of kibble (i forget if it's chicken? lamb? who knows) from a neighbor whose dog did not like it. and i have to say, i'm really, really impressed with it. butter is too  good poo, no gas, and most importantly, she eats her entire dinner without any threat of "if you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding".... :rockon:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 28 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811012


> It has Rosemary oil in it, so be careful. Rosemary can cause seizures in smaller dogs. Because of that, I would NOT feed it to my dog.[/B]


The Rosemary Oil must be in the kibble, as I just checked my cans and there is no Rosemary Oil in them. I don't have all the different flavors of the cans, but none that I have reflect that Rosemary is in them. Just an FYI.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Jul 29 2009, 02:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811060


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 28 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811012





> It has Rosemary oil in it, so be careful. Rosemary can cause seizures in smaller dogs. Because of that, I would NOT feed it to my dog.[/B]


The Rosemary Oil must be in the kibble, as I just checked my cans and there is no Rosemary Oil in them. I don't have all the different flavors of the cans, but none that I have reflect that Rosemary is in them. Just an FYI. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I was speaking of their kibble. I know nothing about their canned food.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 28 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811012


> It has Rosemary oil in it, so be careful. Rosemary can cause seizures in smaller dogs. Because of that, I would NOT feed it to my dog.[/B]


Oh wow. I will definitely be going back to the Duck & Sweet Potato. Taking back the bag of BB I just bought. Thank you for the info.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

After reading that their kibble has rosemary oil in it, I sent BB an email explaining that they may want to reconsider adding the rosemary oil to the small breed kibble and explaining the reason. (I worded it much more tactfully, lol.) Today I received an actual personal reply, not the standard mass response. The author stated that she would be sending my email to the appropriate people> Who knows if they ever give it a look not to mention a consideration, but I figure it doesn't hurt to try! 

I still won't buy their kibble, lol, as my girls won't eat those lifesource bits. But if many vets are still unaware of the relationship between rosemary oil and seizures, not all of the food manufacturers may know about it either.


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 25 2008, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=535024


> If you "compare brands" on their website it will take you to a page to request a free sample and a coupon.[/B]


Thank you for the tip. I filled out one and should be getting a coupon within 2 weeks they said!


----------

